# Fieldfares ?



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi all,

has any one else noticed the massive numbers of Fieldfares around at the moment.
i have had 2 or 3 in every my garden every day for the last few weeks, never realised how big they were before. Much bigger than the blackbirds that they keep chasing of the plums and windfall apples !

There's been several really big flocks of 30/40 around locally too, stripping berries off the trees.. Lovely birds.

Only seen a few redwings though.....


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm, not great with bird IDs but I saw quite a few redwings the other day (I only know thats what they were because I took a photo and looked it up! :blush. Apparently they are coming into gardens etc as they cant find food on farmland due to snow.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Didn't see these with them then ?

Google Image Result for http://www.naturephoto-cz.com/photos/birds/fieldfare-6699.jpg


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Gorgeous aren't they!? There's a group the does daily bird surveys etc here on Jersey (Jersey Birds News) 

My favourites of the season are definitely the Redwings  They've been in the garden outside the herp house all week in the snow:flrt:


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

no didnt see them, wish I had. What an awesome photo that was though! I am loving this new forum, hope it takes off!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We have a flock of redwings that arrive approximately 2 weeks before Christmas and strip all the berries of my neighbours' 20' holly tree. Now the jobs done they've disappeared again.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Haven't seen any fieldfares yet, loads of redwings round here though.

Keeping my eyes peeled for a few waxwings, we are due a big influx of these and it's been a harsh winter, so here's hoping!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Lots of fieldfaresand redwings round here.Also Lapwings and Golden Plover in the fields.Haven't seen any Waxwings yet but several Crossbills in local larch plantation.
Also several Hen Harriers wintering in estuary area.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Just seen some redwings :2thumb: first time I have ever seen one round here  they are definitely confident, when a magpie turned up the redwing flew straight at it :lol2:


----------



## TYPHOON (Dec 3, 2009)

That is mad! I was going to see if there are anu budding Bill Oddies on here as Ive had these flocks of birds at the bottom of the garden last few days and couldnt work out what they are as they were the same size as a Thrush but with red and white plumage on the chest and a reddy brown wing. Just googled and think they are either Fieldfares and Redwings? I cant make my mind up:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

redwing photographed by my husband last week










I know he did one of a fieldfare too but it's not up on our PB yet.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

TYPHOON said:


> That is mad! I was going to see if there are anu budding Bill Oddies on here as Ive had these flocks of birds at the bottom of the garden last few days and couldnt work out what they are as they were the same size as a Thrush but with red and white plumage on the chest and a reddy brown wing. Just googled and think they are either Fieldfares and Redwings? I cant make my mind up:lol2:


 Fieldfares are bigger and 'chunkier' than a blackbird whereas Redwings are quite delicate. You very often see them in mixed groups so you could well have seen both !
Fieldfares are a slate grey colour on their heads and backs...


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> redwing photographed by my husband last week
> 
> image
> 
> I know he did one of a fieldfare too but it's not up on our PB yet.


 cracking photo lisa , we have had a few redwing here , but not seen any fieldfares this year yet, once the berry crop have all been eaten on the east coast , they head west and south for better supplies, its always worth scanning flocks of redwing and fieldfare too for waxwing which are also around at this time of the year, they can also be found in big flocks on there own too :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

andyh75 said:


> cracking photo lisa , we have had a few redwing here , but not seen any fieldfares this year yet, once the berry crop have all been eaten on the east coast , they head west and south for better supplies, its always worth scanning flocks of redwing and fieldfare too for waxwing which are also around at this time of the year, they can also be found in big flocks on there own too :2thumb:


not seen any waxwings Andy, the redwings have stripped the holly bush in next door's garden so I guess they'll be off again soon. Here's the fieldfare, not such a good picture which I guess is why he hadn't uploaded it to PB.


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

I've just seen both field fares and redwings in the garden this past week having NEVER before seen them anywhere around here. Now I'm not exactly an obsessive bird watcher but I am a keen bird spotter and have been watching birds in my garden (and my mum's prior to moving - which is in the same area) for years and yet never seen them until this week......


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

ukphd said:


> I've just seen both field fares and redwings in the garden this past week having NEVER before seen them anywhere around here. Now I'm not exactly an obsessive bird watcher but I am a keen bird spotter and have been watching birds in my garden (and my mum's prior to moving - which is in the same area) for years and yet never seen them until this week......


Same here :2thumb: we even have a nature reserve down the road that is fenced off so only birds and wildlife live there and never seen them before until now :no1:


----------

